# Getting baked



## tyotrain (Jun 10, 2011)

500 clams for my clam bake tomorrow. Can't wait going to be a great time. More pics to come :) 

Smoke-N-Dave.   Tapatalk iPhone


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Waitin' for the Q-view....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great meal!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2011)

Slide over a bit James!

I better get a big box---Al will want some too!







Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm joining you guys, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  we'll need some beer to go with our 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I want all the details on this one!


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## DanMcG (Jun 12, 2011)

Man I love a nice backyard clam bake........Looking forward to the party Pic's!!!


----------



## chef willie (Jun 12, 2011)

OK, it's Sunday....the shindig was yesterday....where's the Qview already?? <grin>


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sound great when do we eat?


----------

